# Plans for Carburetor?



## neil_1821 (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of googling and searching on this forum and I'm still struggling to find a source for plans.

I'm looking for carburettor plans specifically for the hoglet V twin engine. I understand you can use a model engine one but it just doesn't seem to fit the overall look of it. I have seen some with nice carburettors but I can't get any further.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 2, 2016)

neil_1821 said:


> I've been doing a lot of googling and searching on this forum and I'm still struggling to find a source for plans.
> 
> I'm looking for carburettor plans specifically for the hoglet V twin engine. I understand you can use a model engine one but it just doesn't seem to fit the overall look of it. I have seen some with nice carburettors but I can't get any further.
> 
> Can anyone point me in the right direction?



Try jerry Howell's web site. His son sells all his dad's drawings and the two jet carb is also available. A little bit of work in Google and you should be able to find your way there.


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 2, 2016)

Jerry Howell plans for carb. very nice carb with good build instructions, and very cheap at around 8.5 bucks if you download the PDF.

http://www.model-engine-plans.com/engineplans/combustion/howell2jet.htm?26,18

John


----------



## neil_1821 (Nov 2, 2016)

Excellent, thanks chaps.


----------



## lantain1982 (Nov 2, 2016)

Recently completed my Hoglet.    Used Jerry Howells twin jet carby.
Down loaded the plans.  As noted good clear drawings and notations.
Two options given. I used the fuel inlet at 45 degree option but in hind sight I should have used the alternative which is more suitable for the Hoglet application.
Once I mastered the needle valve settings the carby responds very well over the full
throttle range.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2016)

I have just completed the Howell V-2 and I am using the carburetor designed by Brian Rupnow and George Britnell and it seems to be working well. Plans can be found as part of the Rupnow build of the vertical as found on post #136 of

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25727&highlight=rupnow+vertical&page=14


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 3, 2016)

Gordon--that isn't my version of the George Britnell carburetor. That is my version of the Malcolm Stride carburetor as originally used on the Jaguar and Bobcat engines.--Brian Rupnow


----------



## Gordon (Nov 3, 2016)

Brian: You are correct. I used your Rupnow/Britnell design which I had picked up where you posted it on another forum. Not sure now which forum. I modified your drawings and one I received from George to fit my needs and tooling. I had not paid enough attention to your vertical drawings and just thought that they were the same. Thank you to both you and George for your work on carburetors. They give a good starting point for building a carburetor.


----------

